# Steel frame gantry crane chain hoist 2 ton



## catrico ruggiat (Feb 24, 2014)

*help building gantry crane iron t 2*

scusate se insisto se qualcuno ha realizzzato il cavalletto in ferro per un paranco a catena lo invito a inviare foto illustrative progetti e calcoli affinche possa prendere utili spunti grazie per la pazienza ed il vostro prezioso tempo scusate se insisto ma mi occorre per effettuare un lavoro pesante in officina ed in commercio non ne ho trovate 
sorry if I insist if someone has realizzzato the iron stand for a chain hoist ask him to send pictures illustrative plans and calculations Directory to be able to take useful ideas thanks for your patience and your valuable time sorry if I insist but I need to carry out some heavy work in the workshop and on the market I have not found


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Not even sure what it is your asking for, if it's plans on how to build one the just Google "rolling gentry plans" Lots of them come up.


----------



## catrico ruggiat (Feb 24, 2014)

*help good idea for build at home a frame gantry hoist thanks*

scusate sono italiano per il mio laboratorio mi occorre realizzare una gruetta xper scaricare i pesi dai cassoni dei veicoli ed effettuare lavori pesanti peso massimo 2 tonnellate con ruote grazie io ho pensato di usare per la trave traversa ipe 200mm per i montanti hea 120 cosa ne pensate grazie ciao se potete aiutarmi a dimensionare piastre e bulloni vi saro molto grato

traduzione inglese
I'm Italian sorry for my lab I need to achieve a davit xto download the weights from the chests of the vehicles and perform heavy work a maximum weight 2 tons with wheels thanks I thought I'd use for the cross beam ipe 200mm uprights hea 120 or box-100x what do you think 100mm hello thanks if you can help with sizing plates and bolts bracing and reinforcements with photos or drawings of cranes already made ​​by hand maybe you'll be very grateful


----------



## catrico ruggiat (Feb 24, 2014)

*conclusione*

qualche tecnico ingegnere o qualche saldatore carpentiere vuole aggiungere qualche considerazione o formula matematica per chiudere questa discussione? accetto consigli e testimonianze pratichegrazie per la pazienza


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

catrico said:


> qualche tecnico ingegnere o qualche saldatore carpentiere vuole aggiungere qualche considerazione o formula matematica per chiudere questa discussione? accetto consigli e testimonianze pratichegrazie per la pazienza


 Google translator says: 

some technical engineer or welder some carpenter wants to add a few words or mathematical formula to close this thread? I accept suggestions and testimonials for your patience pratichegrazie


----------

